# Verhalten der Fenster Adobe Suite



## Spelmann (12. April 2013)

Hi,
nicht im eigentlichen Sinne ein PS Thema, aber vielleicht doch hier am besten platziert.
Ich hab mir zwei gute Monitore mit umfangreichen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten gekauft.
Unter anderem die Option, Voreinstellungen für die Art und Weise wie die offenen Fenster arrangiert werden sollen, zu verwenden.
"Easy Arrange" nennt sich das bei DELL.
Normale Windows Fenster verhalten sich wie erwartet, das UI der Adobe Suite CS4 findet sich ja nun aber toll darin, mit eigenen Fenstern aufzuwarten. Die Auto Arrange Funktion lässt sich auf PS ILLU & Co. nicht anwenden.

Weiß jemand, ob man den Anwendungen beibiegen kann, sich wie normale Windows Fenster (Fenster Fenster**** ;-) ) zu verhalten?

Besten Dank


----------

